# Télécharger une appli gratuite sur l'Apple Store Canadien



## capvarou (27 Décembre 2012)

J'ai découvert une belle application que je voudrai télécharger sur l'Apple Store. Malheureusement j'ai un message qui me dit qu'on ne peut pas la télécharger sur l'Apple Store Français mais sur l'Apple Store Canadien. et lorsque je m'y connecte, j'ai un message qui me signale que mon identifiant n'est pas valable dans le pays.
N'y a-t-il pas un moyen pour récupérer cette appli ? Elle est gratuite en plus
Si vous avez un "truc" je suis preneur car l'appli est vraiment géniale :  Whip - the best social photo album par ArcSoft


----------



## Lauange (28 Décembre 2012)

Hi,

Essaye de changer ton pays de résidence dans ton compte apps store.


----------



## capvarou (28 Décembre 2012)

Je l'ai fait, mais lorsque je me connecte sur l'Apple Store Canadien, j'ai un message qui me dit que mon identifiant n'est pas valable dans ce pays


----------



## Mac*Gyver (13 Mars 2013)

salut capvarou, 

aurais tu trouvé uen solution a ton probleme?
j'ai le meme besoin, pour un eappli gratuite egalement, alors je compredns pas cetet limitation.

J'hesite a me creer un 2eme compte pour l'Itunes Store du pays concerné mais je me demande cette app pour ensuite etre visible parmi mes app francaise et si je pourrais la mettre sur mon iphone avec mes autres app.

Si quelqu'un connait la reponse ?

merci


----------



## Gwen (13 Mars 2013)

Il faut se créer un second compte avec une adresse mail différente.

Pour cela, il faut bien aller sur le store du pays concerné. Tenter de charger l'application gratuite. Ça demande si on a un compte, répondre par la négative et en créer un. Donner une adresse plausible au canada (Hotel) et ne pas oublier de cocher aucun dans moyen de paiement.

C'est la seule solution.

Ne surtout pas essayer de changer son compte français en compte canadien.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (13 Mars 2013)

ok merci gwen, mais si je me loggue avec un compte canadien (ou autre), telecharge l'appli, puis me reloggue avec mon compte francais sur Itunes, est-ce que l'apple candaienne telechargee va etre conservee parmi mes applis francaises ? (et donc transferable vers mon iphone?)


----------



## Gwen (13 Mars 2013)

Oui, aucun souci. Tu peux avoir ton compte FR sur ton appareil en tant que compte principal puis 7 autres comptent en tant que compte référencé sur ton appareil pour utiliser les applications chargées ailleurs.

Personnellement, je fais déjà comme ça sans aucun problème.


----------



## capvarou (13 Mars 2013)

Grand merci Gwen pour cette réponse. Je n'avais toujours pas trouve la solution. Je vais enfin pouvoir télécharger cette belle application. Merci


----------



## Mac*Gyver (14 Mars 2013)

super


----------

